# Can I have milkstand pictures please?



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

DH is building my milk stand this week. :clap:  Could you share pictures of yours? We have an idea of what to build but I'd love to see different stands.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

I built mine from the plans on fiascofarm. I just adjusted the height a bit since I have minis. I don't have a picture of just the milk stand, but you can see it some in these pictures:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine is not nearly as 'pretty' as many will be but it's very functional for me and was made out of 90% recycled materials:

Mine is also different from any I've seen because I have a bad back and my hubby raised it up so I never have to lean over. I sit in a card table chair and am very comfortable when milking.



















The "arm" on the side is there so I can rest my arms on it while I'm milking. I covered the board with one of those foam things that you would put around your hot water pipes and then used an old piece of material that was laying around to cover that. (The first time I didn't cover the foam and my kitten attacked it daily until there was nothing left.) And, because it's higher than most, we put a car ramp on the end so the goats walk right up onto it. They can easily jump up but they seem to like walking up the ramp. They do all like to jump down except for one doe who had to turn around and walk back down the ramp when done.










I figured I should show my little piggy - uh, sorry, Nigi - in using the stand. She's only 11 months old but loves to get up there and see what the milk does missed in the feeder.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Bob / Creaturesall has THE BEST (IMHO) stand plans in the following thread:

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4797&p=56709&hilit=stand#p56709


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

MissMM has THE BEST (IMHO) opinion in the above thread: :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I will try to take a picture of my stand when I go home this afternoon =]
I built mine like the one in the Fias Co Farm plans too.

LW


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Bob... just trying to give credit where credit is very well deserved!


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

We made a stand today. It all started with this concept:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1980-01-01/A-Goat-Milking-Stand.aspx

The finished milk stand



















You can see construction pictures here. http://bb.bbboy.net/thejourneyforum-vie ... &thread=11


----------

